# Hapkido posts ?? favorite techs.



## Mithios (Jul 24, 2003)

lets get some hkd posts going !! What is your favorite hapkido technique ?


----------



## A.R.K. (Jul 24, 2003)

I have to say one of the various wrist locks followed closely by the shoulder locks.  I use these more than anything else on-duty.  If I had to pick just one all time favorite...hmm...probably the outside wrist takedown.  Either the stepping outside or stepping inside are equal.

:asian:


----------



## Mithios (Jul 25, 2003)

I like the wrist, shoulder and arm locks that are so painfull you want nothing more than to just get out of them !! (and run home holding your arm ).        MITHIOS


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 25, 2003)

That just happen, working on flow drills, suprised, whatever. Those where you figure out you can put it all together. I"m a big takedown/throw fan myself


----------



## Disco (Jul 27, 2003)

After the initial block/redirect and counter strike, I focus on controling the elbow. Wrist locks are good, but there are times when they are not effective if they become the primary technique. 
If your hot and sweaty, makes it hard to get a good hold. Change the angle of the elbow and some nasty things can occur.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 1, 2003)

WHAT!!!  NO KICKS?????

for me... I love a good block, and nice ole sidekick to the knee.. then a good roundhouse to the head as their falling down... True Korean style there!!  HEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## abzack (Sep 1, 2003)

I have to agree with Disco.  I think elbow control techniques are my favorite.  Rotate your wrist...rotate your shoulder...now rotate your elbow  (How many people just did that?).  Next are knee techniques for the same reason.  Eraser, this is where the side kick to the knee comes in.  Just my $.02


----------



## Mithios (Sep 1, 2003)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted to this thread !! Thank's guy's. The hapkido section seem's to be kinda slow. Everyone is to busy training right ?? LOL   MITHIOS


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 1, 2003)

Outside leg sweep. Or known as O Soto Gari in the Jujutsu world.
Bob:asian:


----------



## greendragon (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm very partial to several neck techniques.  Some of them I learned from Master Whalen and some from Doju Nim Ji.... two great Hapkido Masters.....

                                           Mike


----------



## Disco (Sep 5, 2003)

Using the neck as a major target area can have serious ramifications. What techniques are you referring to, a chin turn take down, a reverse close line, a throat grab/pressure point takedown? Just curious..... Thanks in advance for your reply.
:asian:


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Sep 6, 2003)

Especially in Florida. I try to stay away from neck manipulations. too easy to actually do permanent damage. even when i worked as an LEO, i stayed away from those techniques, and i could legally use more force than a civilian.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 6, 2003)

Disco,
All of the above and more,  I like the neck techniques because they are a good equalizer.  If you are accosted by a larger or very serious attacker then this is the place you want to be... also the head is the balance point for the whole body, you control the neck and head and you control the entire balance of your attacker, now when you guys said favorite tech. I assumed you were talking about "serious" confrontations that can happen on the street.. I try to always teach students and myself that this stuff we do called Hapkido has a very to the point reason for self defense... one time Doju Nim Ji showed us some fancy technique and then says to us "no need for this, I would do this, and then he did a full force tiger mouth strike to the throat of about 4 to 5 people in a row so fast that we didn't have time to react,, all without actually touching the necks of all of us... it was unbelievable!  Then he smiled and said "so simple"  Sometimes you can over intellectualize your approach to self defense without even knowing it... IMHO,, but I don't advocate overkill I mean you should know the difference between escalating force, and I teach that all the time,,, but IMHO I ALWAYS teach my guys to get to the neck and head as quickly as possible,,, just my approach I guess, also the more you practice like this the less skeptical or tentative you become about these techniques because like anything else in Hapkido you get more in the groove with your quick reaction moves and you learn to end up in the right spot without causing accidental damage... I really like getting to the head and neck and then turning the head away from the direction the opponent wants to go,,, this is a HUGE component to freestyle wrestling and is where I first got comfortable with using this kind of thing,, so when I made the leap from wrestling to Hapkido it just felt totally natural to use the same mindset,,, it works and is fun to see a small guy control a large guy by the head and neck,,, same token, you don't want Master Whalen or Mike McCarty to get a hold of your neck or head either,,, it ain't a pretty sight
             Mike


----------



## Disco (Sep 7, 2003)

When you teach head/neck techniques, what problems have you encountered with your students? For me, most of the smaller men and females really don't have sufficent hand and wrist strength to make the techniques work, without first doing a softening up strike(s). Kind of a catch 22 here also. If the strikes are done correctly, they pre-empt the head/neck techniques. I personally like some of the neck techniques and like you, I am big enough to make them work without the use of extra insentives.

By the way, how is the school doing? I really should do a road trip to stop and pay a visit. Hey, I'll bring the salt and pepper it you'll bring the steaks:lol:


----------



## greendragon (Sep 9, 2003)

Disco,
I do a lot of entering drills with x stepping and angling, and these  put you into an advantageous position quite naturally, when I say we do the entering drills I mean we "really" do them, every class we start with them and do them somewhat religiously so your rote movement becomes somewhat automatic,, it's like you end up on auto pilot and you are at the neck and head area angled off to the side before you know it,, but it does take some serious drilling,,, we don't actually do a preemptive strike most of the time, just a deflection or evasion technique or breakaway combined with the stepping,, and you seem to get their without too much effort... one thing I do for hand strength is add sand to different sized plastic bottles 1, and 2 liter bottles, duct tape the tops and squeeze them in every concievable way,,, builds your grip up big time,, really simulates the actual feel of a persons wrist, arm and neck,,, 
                                        Mike


----------



## Disco (Sep 9, 2003)

Got to give that a try. We use bo wrist and hand drill. It's a little to hard for most people, so the bottles sound more user friendly. Thanks for the tip. See, learn something new everyday.


----------

